# Rim weight on 17" Long Beach Rims



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

What is the weight of a factory Long Beach 17 inch rim


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Rim weight on 17" Long Beach Rims (kdiver58)*

C'mon I know someone has one of them sitting in the garage that they can throw on a scale










_Modified by kdiver58 at 4:24 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## russellt (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Rim weight on 17" Long Beach Rims (kdiver58)*

call the locccal stealership ask them how much they weigh.. that would probably hilarious. they would tell you to change the e.c.u/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









03 GTI4FUN


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Rim weight on 17" Long Beach Rims (russellt)*

Well I took them all off a few days ago and washed them. They're not feathers








I'm a bad judge of weight, but I'd guess about 20-25lbs.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Rim weight on 17" Long Beach Rims (core5)*

Need the exact weight so that I know the weight savings with the track only rims...


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Long Beach 17 inch Rim weight*

Still wondering bump .. :laugh:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

really? after 4 years? lol
i have one spare rim in my basement, i'll throw it up on a scale when i get home from school on friday. it is curbed and cracked/bent in 3 places so it may be off by a few ounces. 

(this is just a post so i know where the thread is)


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL, so after 4 years you never learned to google?

The answer is 25 LBS.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/17-vw-wheel-database-5x100.htm

For future reference.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Except that page doesn't list the weight of the LB's, 25 on that page is for the montes.


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

And according to GrassRootsMotorSport wheel weight is a small factor in performance as it turns out! 

Still, I always go with light! 17lbs for 18X8 bitochizzz


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

But trust me, after putting on my Keskin KTN-5's, weight does affect stopping distance. Going from 15" steelies to those, you realize how much it does matter.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

23.15 lbs. sorry for the blurry pic but i had to hold the scale and rim in one hand and take a picture.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

But that's 23.15 lbs without the vw center cap!


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

don't forget the twine and he lack of matter from curb rashes!

but i honestly thought it'd be heavier, like in the high 20's low 30's.


----------



## p1bump (Sep 22, 2006)

factual, with a bit of perspective.......

today my weight watchers scale reports the weight of the Sarasota wheel and the Long Beach wheel as follows

Long Beach 23.1 US lbs

Sarasota 24.5 US lbs

Both weighed on our home scale, a glass topped digital piece. The accuracy may be off, the the difference of weight in between a Sarasota and a Long Beach wheel is laid out as 1.4 US lbs according to it.

From a glance, I was surprised that the Sarasota outweighed the Long Beach. 

So, there is the actual data I've compiled, do with it as you wish!


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help .. K


----------

